#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Sauna

## Lailla92

Hooi!

Gaan jullie wel eens naar de sauna?Waarheen? En wat zijn jullie ervaringen?  :Smilie: 

Liefs,

----------


## salwa xxx

Heel rustgevend en vooral on stressend

----------


## Lailla92

Ja zeker. Ik ga de laatste tijd alleen met korting naar de sauna. Ik boek of via vakantieveilingen maar daar moet je vaak bieden en dat is wel vervelend of via spaonline.com. Handige site waar korting bij alle wellnesscentra wordt gegeven.

----------


## Zafaa

Op groupon zie je ook veel leuke aanbiedingen

----------


## JasminNoir

Heb er goede ervaringen mee gehad, totdat ik naar een sauna in Marokko ging.  :tranen:

----------


## Desiderium

> Hooi!
> 
> Gaan jullie wel eens naar de sauna?Waarheen? En wat zijn jullie ervaringen? 
> 
> Liefs,


Ik ben wel eens met n Marokkaanse meid naar een sauna gwst.
Maar die ervaringen ga ik niet met je delen,sorry..  :bril:

----------


## Real07

Ik sportte altijd bij Health city en die hadden een sauna. Heerlijk na het trainen. Echter, is het nu Basic Fit, weg sauna. Pff wat een gemis!

----------


## Cleo_patra

Wellness 9292 in Amsterdam oost,
Dinsdag: vrouwen dag! 
En je hoeft je niet helemaal uittekleden ofso,. Je kiest zelf

----------


## 888

2 keer per week ga ik naar de sauna. Teveel is niet goed voor je huid.

----------


## Blakarosu

Ik hou niet van gemengde sauna's.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Ik hou niet van gemengde sauna's.


Netals moslims, houden holebi's ook niet van gemengde sauna's.

----------


## aitouzine070

Souna bij forzafit in Den Haag

----------


## Wegmisbruiker

2 keer in de week (weekend).. kwartier in turkse stoombad en kwartier in de sauna. 
Gewoon in de sportschool, gratish.

----------

